# How to Use your pneumatic tools without a compressor



## ND2ELK

Lowe's sells these as well. The cabinet builders use then alot on installs. That way they do not need to drag the compressor and air hoses into the peoples house.

God Bless
tom


----------



## reggiek

Nice idea….

I think I would be lost without my compressor though….I use it alot to blow out the dust build up - I don't think this would last that long this way.

I wonder if there is a cheap easy unit to refill the tank - it would be an inconvenience to have to keep taking it somewhere to refill…but if you can do it yourself…that might work better?


----------



## SCOTSMAN

We need to know how it works out price wise I agree,even though it is a great idea.I bought a porter cable gas nailer and I can't get the gas for it now seems not right to me after I spend nearly £300.00 on it and hardly used it too.Alistair


----------



## ahock

I have one of these, and my regulator stopped working after about a month. In the process I had emptied 2 24 oz bottles though. I've tried fiddling with it but couldn't seem to be able to tear it down far enough to fix it. It was definitely nice to have though! I'd hook the bottle on the back of my tool belt, and all my nail guns (minus the roofer) have belt or rafter hooks that I'd slip onto the back of my belt too so I could be cord free for climbing ladders, scaffolding, roofs etc.


----------



## lew

You know the old saying- "a day late and a dollar short".

I converted one of my Scuba regulators and a small Scuba tank into one of these about 10 years ago. I didn't think anyone else would ever actually want to use it.


----------



## reggiek

Lew, I thought of that too….but I did't have a divers card and some of the tank outfits will not fill without one…so once again it was back to the compressor…..

Still hoping to find something portable like that someday…


----------



## JohnGray

We power ours with beans. ;-)


----------



## a1Jim

Paint gun suppliers can file these tanks also that's who fills mine


----------



## reggiek

John…that would be a bit hard on the ol rear end - and stay away from beano, especialy if you need to do some framing….hehe


----------



## Dusty56

They were using this system on *"This Old House"* last year . Looked pretty handy : )


----------



## chickenguru

All In One Wood Tools sells this for $79.00 in Mississauga,Ont plus the 3-4bucks for the fill.


----------

